# new to water/meth!



## VdUb212 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a few different questions and would like some peoples personal oppinions or information. I am new to the water methanol scene. Ive heard people say to tap into the MAP sensor in case you go maf-less in the future, then ive heard people say definately tap into the MAF.... Im just planning to tap into the MAP because i will eventually be going MAF-less. on the other hand what wire should i tap into on each just for the record? ive been looking everywhere and havent found a confirmed proper wire, and someone stole my voltage meter  any INFO is greatly appreciated!! 

On the other hand looking for informations and or concoctions for alternatives to the boost juice. Ive heard that a few people on here use the splash windshield washer fluid , or get basic water and mix it to 1Gal water / 4 bottles of heet. anyways . If any of you have any special recipes could you fill me in  as well as dyno sheets are appreciated as well as links ! 


Thanks for your time! 

-JHAM


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I would just stick with straight 50/50 distilled water and pure methanol....i wouldn't feel comfortable putting anything else in my engine, but that's just my .02


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Unless you have a source to buy methanol by the gallon locally, stick with the washer fluid. Go with -20 only, anything more than that usually has glycol in it (antifreeze) and it will kill your pump. You can check the ingredients on the bottle usually, and it should say water, methyl alcohol (methanol), and dye. 

Different areas will have different brands, and formulations, but here in CT, I get the Supertech -20 at Walmart for $1.87 a gallon. It's 42% methanol by volume (~35/36% by weight), then I add some HEET to it. The wwf is the cheapest way to get methanol if you can't get it by the gallon.. HEET itself is like $18 a gallon if you add it up. By buying wwf, you are getting ~1/3 of a gallon for under $2, then doctoring it up from there.

I just priced out a 55gal drum of 99.9% methanol, and with shipping, it's like $360 to get it here. That's more affordable, as the price is about $6 a gallon, rather than $18. Problem is that you have to deal with 55 gallons of the ****. I might pick up a 110 gallon plastic tank, and mix it all in there for storage, then just drain out of that into jugs to fill my car


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

VdUb212,

Welcome to wmi!

I reccomend trying to find a speed shop that sells methanol. I bought a VP racing fuels 5 gal tank for $25, and purchased Pure Methanol for $5 per gallon.

Heet is going to get expensive quick, and depending on how much you are spraying/resivoir size you will be back at the stores quick! Not to mention, the auto parts stores may look at you funny buying all of their heet up in the middle of the summer.

As far as mix, 50/50 is best all around imo. Methanol has a low flash point itself, last thing you want is a methanol fire. I did a 70/30 mix one time in my 24v and had a VERY loud combustion noise come from the engine. I would say that a 50/50 will be the easiest to mix, and get right every time.

If you plan on tapping into MAF, VW wires should be a yellow wire. 

If you want to experiment, and don't mind doing a bit of tuning, then by all means, tap into a map signal. 
I personally like to tap into map, but I just like to play around with when the spray comes on/when it hits max. etc. Personally I find it to be for the most part harmless. If the car bogs when the wmi comes on, then adjust min/max to come on later.


I honeslty have never ran a maf setup, and would love to know if its really the best or not.


----------

